

 Your verdict on whether to continue building this  - bartkappenburg
http://www.voyando.com

======
superqd
Hmmm. As a traveler, I'm not sure I would find this of interest. Mainly
because I still have to book everything myself. This could get onerous if the
best deals have constraints that are hard to explain or easy to get wrong. I
suppose that would be one of the difficult things to assess when viewing the
deals pitched by the deal finders. Without knowing the agony/pain involved in
the itinerary, you can't quite know if the best deal is worth it. Sometimes a
great deal can be very inconvenient (long layovers, super early/late flights,
multiple stops, etc) and not always what you'd choose if you knew the details.
But revealing the details of the itinerary would seem to undermine the need to
pay for a search by the deal finders. If you see the full itinerary, then
people might not pay, unless all the pain points can be disclosed by the deal
finders without giving too much away.

I dunno. Not for me. Sorry.

------
bartkappenburg
I would like to know if any of you think I should continue building this.
Please take a minute to see the animation and let me know!

The HN verdict is important to me.

